# Pedigree DB and Responsible Breeders



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I was wondering if one could read anything into a breeder NOT listing their dog on Pedigree Database. I would assume that responsible breeders are very proud of their dogs' lineages, and actually WANT to share such things. I looked up a few of the breeders I know from this forum, and many of their dogs are listed there.

So if a breeder does not have a website (in order to post the pedigree there) and does not use PDB, does that say anything about the breeder?

It might be an overgeneralization, but just curious...

[EDIT]- What if the breeder AKC registers their dogs, and you can buy the pedigree through the AKC? Does that change anything?
[EDIT x2]- Do you think there is a difference between working line and show line breeders supplying pedigrees on PDB?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I don't think it says anything one way or the other. The site is basically a free third party service. Anyone can add, modify, or delete anything. I've often added or updated dogs that do not belong to me. Someone thinks it's funny to delete my dogs. You don't need a web site to use the PDB or be listed as a breeder. I would absolutely not read anything into it one way or the other. If you are concerned about AKC registrations, you can look those up on the AKC site (maybe there's a short way, but I login, go to the Store, then Points and Awards, and search whatever dog/kennel name I want).


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje- are you a breeder too (I'm looking at your sig)? I didn't realize that. Thanks for your perspective- I think that clarifies for me. I didn't realize PDB was more/less a wiki where people could delete or modify your listing. Given that, I agree- I suppose you can't really read anything into it. Thanks! I'm satisfied with that answer.

Oh- I see your website specifically states you don't breed. Still- I value your opinion. Thanks again!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I wouldn't read anything at all about a breeder using PDB or not. Nor having a website or not. Means absolutely nothing about the breeder or their dogs.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Nope, I am not a breeder. I have my dogs' pedigrees on my site as well, because like I said people can do anything they want on the PDB as long as there's an account (which is free) and people have screwed with my dogs before.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

I love the ability to look dogs up. I wonder how breeders found dogs back before the internet. I remember seeing ads in Dog World magazine when I was a teenager. I suppose clubs and shows was how it was done, and word of mouth. I still dont have a website, but I make sure my pups are listed in the database.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like having access to the pedigrees but I think there's good and bad. Now it seems people will actually make breeding decisions based on an Internet pedigree and stacked photo, or a dog will get ripped apart (like recent threads on here) based on a single photo.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

It also doesn't mean that anything on PDB is gospel either. Like it was mentioned, anyone can alter info on dogs whether theirs or not.
And info can be embellished as well. Just because it's there doesn't make it true. I'm sure most of the info there is correct but one still needs to do their research over and above PDB.
I entered Gunner even though he's not going to be bred or shown. I had to enter some of the dam info since my breeder doesn't use PDB. Doesn't make her a bad breeder. She's a busy woman who doesn't have the time or want to be on PDB.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Agreed with others. I like having it because I can look up dog info, but know to follow up in other ways with info on there.

Working-dog.eu is another good site. Actually like it better because it's easier to find upcoming litters and relative.


----------



## xamtseeb (Aug 30, 2010)

I didn't know people can modify/delete your dogs on PDB. That doesn't really make any sense if you ask me. I have 3 German Shepherds and I've registered all 3 on PDB. I think it's the fact that it's a 3rd party so no one really know about. Secondly, perhaps some people don't care much for it. I on the other hand, like PDB as it allows me to see what their siblings look like, etc.

My oldest, Striker, does not have his parents registered on there. I did however, collect photos of his parents from the lady that I purchased him from - as I had to drive about an hour to meet up with her to meet Striker. I still maintain contact with her and often e-mail her updates about Striker. She just recently told me that Striker's parents were both hit and killed by a car one night when they escaped from the backyard and ran towards the speeding cars on the highway. 

Kunai, my girl, her father is on PDB but her mom isn't. I'm thinking that's because his mom was just another female that made money for the owner. It was sad (I figured this out after I met the guy) although he was the one who spoke to me about PDB. Particularly because he wanted to scope me for more money because Kunai's dad won 16 awards.

Jago, currently the baby, his mom is a search and rescue k9 for Kern County, California. His mom isn't on PDB but his dad is. Apparently, he's also got some really good bloodline as well.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think others have said what I feel about posting peds on database..It doesn't give me a bad vibe at all if a breeder doesn't post their pedigrees or have websites at all.

ONE thing about the database I've learned real quick, reading the forums, my gosh, you learn who the heck you would NEVER buy a dog from and those you would.


----------

